# Braid to Mono Knots "Da Best"



## Stressless

I've seen a bunch of Braid to Leader posts and thought I'd add mine. I have fished with an albright knot on all my poles but have two MOMENTOUS failures: One fishing by myself in the pass and a very nice king on - fight lasted about 20 mins and my guess-ta-mat was 30-35#'s, otherwise a nice one. Well two boats in the pass watched me fighting it, manuvering the boat from shore, geting gaff out etc.. and just when he was beat and braodside about 15' from teh boat "slip" go the albright knot. I had stuck crazy glue on it but I've had them fail before. That was heartbreaking.



Then on zoomin-newman's boat whilst killin the crap out yellow-fin (http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic19435-27-1.aspx) I lost both jigs to 1 BFT and 1 YFT due to the albrights coming unpinned.



Well the following is to help those with some daring (Bimini Knot) make the most of the days on water and knot (pun) lose fish! This is tied with 20# suffix braid and 20# Florocarbon I use this off the Yak and play the fish near to death which means the KNOTS have got to hold for a long fight. I brought 25# kings and Cobia in last year with these lines off the Yak.



OK, here a bit about the knots:












Some about braid:












..more about braid:












The Yucatan knot or NoName knot:












The professional knots:












My Ohio, Colorado, New Hampshire, and mostly lastly Florida knot.. in other words if I can do it YOU can do it!












My Yucatan Knot:












My "insurance" on the Yucatan knot puling through:












My Bimini Knot:












A hint on tying the Bimini by yourself:












To clinch the Bimini finish with this and it will not slip:












Well I'm not a male finger model but you get the idea. If anybody has a stronger Braid to Mono/Floro setup please post..



:toast

Stressless


----------



## Danno

I have had one albright fail me, after that I learned about cinching the lighter line before closing the knot, that has not happened again.

<TABLE width="100%" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#108c8c><BLOCKQUOTE>1. Double one end of the leader to form a loop. Run the main line through the loop and begin wrapping around both legs of the loop, going up to the leader. </BLOCKQUOTE></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff><DIV align=center>







</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#108c8c><BLOCKQUOTE>2. Make five wraps.</BLOCKQUOTE></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff><DIV align=center>







</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#108c8c><BLOCKQUOTE>3. Begin wrapping back down the leader, going around both legs of the leader and the previous main-line wraps.</BLOCKQUOTE></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff><DIV align=center>







</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#108c8c><BLOCKQUOTE>4. Complete five wraps back down the leader and pass the tag end through the loop, going out the same side it came in.</BLOCKQUOTE></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff><DIV align=center>







</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#108c8c><BLOCKQUOTE>5. Partially close the knot by pulling on all four strands of mono.</BLOCKQUOTE></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff><DIV align=center>







</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#108c8c><BLOCKQUOTE>6. As the knot begins to tighten, release both tags to pull only on the standing end of the line and leader.</BLOCKQUOTE></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff><DIV align=center>







</DIV></TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#108c8c><BLOCKQUOTE>7. Cinch the knot, and trim tag ends.</BLOCKQUOTE></TD><TD bgColor=#ffffff><DIV align=center>







</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## lobsterman

http://www.powerpro.com/using/albright.asp


----------



## jewfish

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ditchdoctor81

Good info....thanks!


----------



## seapro

yeah good info.


----------



## Angler's Outlet

EASIEST, QUICKEST AND THE BEST in my opinion. 95% knot strength when you wet it before pulling the know tight.














Pastor Billy


----------



## FishingMedic

This is what I ALWAYS tie. Like anything else, it gets faster with use. Has NEVER failed me:bowdown:bowdown










REMEMBER....The secret to ANY good knot is wetting it slightly before pulling it tight. It will ALWAYS slide together easier and tighter :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Stressless

It's not the knot that fails it's the strength it looses on the knot - I agree that the uni knot is one of the highest line strengh knts but it's still behind the bimini double line.





Look at the second pic graphic:



uni - uni even double line = 21.7 # 

double line bimini >= 40# 



The same line!! No question which one will fail first.



I really like all the input - great knots!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Stressless

Wondering if folks have tried this knot and results - I'm replacing the 40# pp with 30# Suffix - you can see it tests higher and will be lighter for faster drops.



Thoughts?

Stressless


----------



## pogypumper

> *FishingMedic (4/12/2008)*This is what I ALWAYS tie. Like anything else, it gets faster with use. Has NEVER failed me:bowdown:bowdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER....The secret to ANY good knot is wetting it slightly before pulling it tight. It will ALWAYS slide together easier and tighter :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


This is the one that has always worked for me. But don't forget a little spit.


----------



## Joebm83

> *pogypumper (12/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *FishingMedic (4/12/2008)*This is what I ALWAYS tie. Like anything else, it gets faster with use. Has NEVER failed me:bowdown:bowdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REMEMBER....The secret to ANY good knot is wetting it slightly before pulling it tight. It will ALWAYS slide together easier and tighter :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one that has always worked for me. But don't forget a little spit.
Click to expand...



I have to agree never failed me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stressless

So you are tying the same line test braid to mono (much smaller diameter to larger diameter) using Uni to Uni or mono to mono? (the same diameter) 



I use a much smaller diameter braid to connect to a similar "test" mono and uni-uni is not recomnded or has done well in that application. The 40# braid to 40# florocarbon bimini to yucatan has held up very well with AJ's and bigger snapper ting to get back to a wreck and putting 20+ #'s of drag on them. Fighting a king with only 3-4#'s isn't going to define a good knot.



Looking for braid to mono of like test strength knots and experience... Thanks.



Stressless


----------



## brnbser

Bob, I use nothingbut a uni-uni and swear by it especially tournament fishing........while I don't have a problem tying a bimini it tends to be a lot more time consuming in re-rigging and getting the lines back out while I can tie a uni-uni on a rocking deck regardless of the seasin about 30 seconds.......tournament fishing I re-tie and change leaders quite a bit.

we typically use 25-30# mono mainline and 30-40# flouro, when I start getting anything above 30-40# flouro, I start looking more towards the bimini......


----------



## barefootin

I would like to see some test results also. 

I use a doubled spectraup to50# fluoro uni /uni for most of my rigs. When I connect doubled spectra to any mono or flouro over 50#s I use the Red Phillips knot. My observation is that the heavy mono / flouro does not cinch well with the uni but the Red Phillips holds true. When I am hunting Cobia I use the Red Phillips - never a failure for me.


----------



## DoubleD

This is a knot that I have started using for wind on leaders. It is very strong and doesn't catch up on the guides but you do have to keep the raps tight.

http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f74/rigging-video-new-knot-connect-mono-power-pro-31504.html


----------

